# [GELÖST] USB Sticks funktionieren nicht mehr

## alex00

Habe einige Updates gemacht und jetzt werden USB-Speichergeräte nicht mehr erkannt...bekomme auf der Konsole (F12) folgende Meldungen:

```

Oct 14 22:01:44 Idefix sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] 3921920 512-byte hardware sectors (2008 MB)

Oct 14 22:01:44 Idefix NetworkManager: <debug> [1224014504.053404] nm_hal_device_added(): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_41e_415f_36303236303430384241413036303034_if0_scsi_host').

Oct 14 22:01:44 Idefix NetworkManager: <debug> [1224014504.055224] nm_hal_device_added(): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_41e_415f_36303236303430384241413036303034_if0_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0').

Oct 14 22:01:44 Idefix sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

Oct 14 22:01:44 Idefix sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 45 00 00 08

Oct 14 22:01:44 Idefix sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

Oct 14 22:01:44 Idefix sdc: sdc1

Oct 14 22:01:44 Idefix sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

Oct 14 22:01:44 Idefix sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

Oct 14 22:01:44 Idefix usb-storage: device scan complete

Oct 14 22:01:44 Idefix NetworkManager: <debug> [1224014504.068389] nm_hal_device_added(): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_41e_415f_36303236303430384241413036303034_if0_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0_scsi_generic').

Oct 14 22:01:46 Idefix (alex-5921): Der GConf-Server wird nicht verwendet und daher beendet.

Oct 14 22:01:46 Idefix (alex-5921): Beenden

Oct 14 22:01:48 Idefix NetworkManager: <info>  Error getting killswitch power arguments: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs - Argument 0 is specified to be of type "uint32", but is actually of type "int32"

Oct 14 22:01:54 Idefix NetworkManager: <info>  Error getting killswitch power arguments: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs - Argument 0 is specified to be of type "uint32", but is actually of type "int32"

Oct 14 22:02:00 Idefix NetworkManager: <info>  Error getting killswitch power arguments: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs - Argument 0 is specified to be of type "uint32", but is actually of type "int32"

Oct 14 22:02:06 Idefix NetworkManager: <info>  Error getting killswitch power arguments: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs - Argument 0 is specified to be of type "uint32", but is actually of type "int32"

Oct 14 22:02:12 Idefix NetworkManager: <info>  Error getting killswitch power arguments: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs - Argument 0 is specified to be of type "uint32", but is actually of type "int32"

Oct 14 22:02:18 Idefix NetworkManager: <info>  Error getting killswitch power arguments: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs - Argument 0 is specified to be of type "uint32", but is actually of type "int32"

Oct 14 22:02:24 Idefix NetworkManager: <info>  Error getting killswitch power arguments: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs - Argument 0 is specified to be of type "uint32", but is actually of type "int32"

Oct 14 22:02:29 Idefix su[6018]: Successful su for root by alex

Oct 14 22:02:29 Idefix su[6018]: + pts/2 alex:root

Oct 14 22:02:29 Idefix su[6018]: pam_unix(su:session): session opened for user root by (uid=500)

Oct 14 22:02:29 Idefix su[6018]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for user root

Oct 14 22:02:29 Idefix su[6023]: Successful su for root by alex

Oct 14 22:02:29 Idefix su[6023]: + pts/2 alex:root

Oct 14 22:02:29 Idefix su[6023]: pam_unix(su:session): session opened for user root by (uid=500)

Oct 14 22:02:30 Idefix NetworkManager: <info>  Error getting killswitch power arguments: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs - Argument 0 is specified to be of type "uint32", but is actually of type "int32"

Oct 14 22:02:36 Idefix NetworkManager: <info>  Error getting killswitch power arguments: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs - Argument 0 is specified to be of type "uint32", but is actually of type "int32"

Oct 14 22:02:42 Idefix NetworkManager: <info>  Error getting killswitch power arguments: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs - Argument 0 is specified to be of type "uint32", but is actually of type "int32"

```

Hat jemand eine  Ahnung was da schief läuft? Und was hat ein MAssenspeichergerät mit dem Networkmanager zu tun ???Last edited by alex00 on Fri Oct 17, 2008 5:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## l3u

(ohne zu wissen, was das zu bedeuten hat …) revdep-rebuild hast du mal durchlaufen lassen?

----------

## doedel

Ich hab' keine Ahnung von dem Automounter, hab den nie verwendet bzw noch gar nie einen. Aber dein Stick wird doch als /dev/sdc erkannt und so wie es aussieht ist da irgendwas am Automounter kaputt, mehr kann ich leider auch nicht sagen....

----------

## mrsteven

Irgendwie sind da wohl DBUS, HAL und/oder der NetworkManager kaputt gegangen. Installier die mal neu, am besten in dieser Reihenfolge.

----------

## alex00

Habe jetzt DBUS, HAL und Netwokmanager neu emerged. Jetzt bekomme ich keine Fehler mehr bei den Kernelmelldungen (F12). Leider mounted KDE USB Stcisk trotzdem nicht automatisch....CD/DVD geht.

Weiss jemand was da sein kann....bin schon am durchdrehn  :Smile: 

----------

## michel7

lösche mal die verzeichnisse /etc/udev und /etc/hal und merge udev und hal neu

----------

## alex00

 *michel7 wrote:*   

> lösche mal die verzeichnisse /etc/udev und /etc/hal und merge udev und hal neu

 

Hat leider auch nichts gebracht....weiß jetzt nicht mehr weiter...jemand noch eine Idee.

----------

## alex00

Habe jetzt auch auf eine niederere hal Version umgestellt....leider noch kein Erfolg.

----------

## alex00

Kernelupdate von 2.6.23 auf 2.6.25 hat die Lösung gebracht. Scheint Probleme zwischen dem aktuellen HAL und den "alten" Kernels zu geben.

----------

